# 'ie



## kindlychung

Het land vol van verdraagzaamheid 
Alleen niet voor de buurman 
De grote vraag die blijft altijd 
Waar betaalt* 'ie* nou z'n huur van

What does 'ie mean here?


----------



## AK09

'ie means hij = he (the neighbour)


----------



## Kworb

To clarify some more, it's mostly used in spoken, informal Dutch, and only in the Netherlands. It's more commonly written as "ie" without the apostrophe.

More info: http://www.onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/ie-ie-ie

They advise a hyphen instead of an apostrophe.


----------



## Syzygy

I was never sure how to write this correctly. On _taaladvies_ they recommend not to use a hyphen (and no apostrophe either). Now I don't know who to believe since they both cite the _van Dale_.  In the e-ANS I've only found it written without hyphen so far.


----------



## bibibiben

Zoals ook te lezen in de link die Kworb gaf, is het probleem dat _ie_ en _-ie_ spreektalig zijn. Je bent niet verplicht om in een tekst _ie_ of _-ie_ te gebruiken. Je mag zelfs steevast _hij_ gebruiken, als je wilt. 

Als je per se het spreektalige karakter wilt benadrukken, moet je wel een keuze tussen _ie_ of _-ie_ maken. Omdat je bij het weergeven van spreektaal wat meer spellingsvrijheid hebt, kun je het eigenlijk niet fout doen. Dat gezegd hebbende moet ik toch toegeven dat bepaalde combinaties met _-ie_ wat merkwaardig ogen. Ikzelf zal niet snel _hoe-ie ..._ of _waarna-ie ..._ schrijven. Dan toch maar liever _hoe die ... _en _waarna die ..._. Daarentegen plaats ik na persoonsvormen en na vrijwel alle voegwoorden (dat, omdat, nadat ...) wel graag dat streepje, waarschijnlijk omdat dat toch het gebruikelijkst oogt.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank je voor het commentaar, bibibiben. Maar betekent dit dat als je "hoe die" schrijft, het zowel "hoe die" als "hoe ie" kan worden uitgesproken als je het hardop leest (zoals het, lijkt me, vaak met geschreven "hij" gebeurt)?


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, je hebt de keuze. Na een klinker kan _ie_ als _die_ klinken, maar het is niet verplicht. Je kunt ook een [w] of [β] of [ʋ] als overgangsklank laten horen. Die klank wordt evenwel nooit in schrift weergegeven. Misschien ook wel belangrijk om te weten: _ie_ mag niet worden voorafgegaan door een glottisslag.

Aanvulling: [w], [β] of [ʋ] zullen alleen te horen zijn na achterklinkers. Na voorklinkers (zoals in _waarmee ie_ of _waarna ie)_ zal een lichte [j] of een [ɦ] als overgangsklank te horen zijn.


----------

